# The terror (tsunami)...



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

I was just told that the death count is above 50,000. Insane. But the numbers don't do it justice... I just watched a clip of a tsunami hitting, here is the link:

http://www.ogrish.com/archives/tsun...t_dragged_away_by_tidal_wave_Dec_29_2004.html

Not for the faint of heart... That one's not too graphic, but if you don't dissociate from it (it's hard not to to some extent), it's terrifying.

The night I heard there was a tsunami, I had a dream that I died by one. I've had dreams like that before, with other things (meteors, other mass disaster deaths), but the tsunami was the first of its kind...

Anyway, utterly horrific, and makes you wonder... A sad reality when nature can take so many. Also, if they would have had better technology over there, they could have prohibited almost all the damage (human lives, I mean)....


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

Maybe for once they might stop building these traditional mud and paper huts which implode during any natural disaster. A tsunami chasing me down and killing me sounds like an adventurous/fun way to die...i'm more afraid for their sake of the disease that will plague the region very soon.

Fuk, i've got nothing to lose. I wish I knew that thing was coming. I'd have flown down there and squared up against that tsunami on the beach. Maybe, the 50 foot wave would've been a bit stronger than me, but i'm sure I could have outwitted a bunch of stupid water with some math or something. Tsunamis don't know shi't about math, everyone knows that.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

http://www.waxy.org/archive/2004/12/28/amateur_.shtml

Here is four more. If you watch the one titled phuket (also the video I posted above, only better quality), you'll see the two that get swept off are a son and his father holding onto him. I want to cry. It's unbelievable.

All I have to say (and I know this probably doesn't show much for the strength of my beliefs, or simply my ignorance for disaster before) is that my strength in athiesm is growing.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Also,

ZiggomatiX, have some fucking respect. I mean seriously, watch those videos, and make a comment like that. You're a fucking little piece of shit (at the moment).

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

Jason, I cant watch your video's due to technical reasons, but I saw footage from the tidal wave washing away 1000's of people from the beach. It was horrifying to watch. I mean suppose you are lying there, having your holiday, not being aware of any danger, just enjoying the sun and having a relaxed time.
Then suddenly out of nowhere this wave comes splashing you away, for good.
It is too horrible to fathom. 
I am deeply shocked. Also by the amount of dead people.

Unbelieveable.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

It's pretty shocking how such a large part of the world was affected by a natural disaster such as this one. 
Without meaning to sound senationalist, I reckon the footage we saw was nothing compared to what happend elsewhere. I heard that whole islands have been completely submerged, and nobody, naturally, has been able to contact them. 
It's awesome, terrifying and very, very tragic.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

It is truly unbelievable. Does anybody know the last time this many people have died from one incident? As far as I know there hasn't been a natural disaster so devastating in recorded history. I think the death toll is now estimated at 80,000. My friend told me that some of these waves were moving across the ocean at 450 miles per hour. The earth's plates have shifted dramatically, too, and I wonder if that will have any sort of ripple effect.

You would think with movies like Deep Impact people would know to get on their motor bikes like Frodo did and find the highest point. But not everybody is Frodo.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

gimpy34 said:


> It is truly unbelievable. Does anybody know the last time this many people have died from one incident?


actually, a couple of hundred thousand died in a few earthquakes in china midway through this century. But you have to dig pretty hard to find anything this horrific. the whole thing just takes my breath away.

The shock was so powerful that it effected the earth's rotation, and the waves went as far as africa. Unbelievable.

The Deep Impact analogy is exactly what i thought of. Apparently in Sri Lanka, kids were picking shells off the ocean floor while the water was receding, before the big waves hit. Just horrible.



> I wish I knew that thing was coming. I'd have flown down there and squared up against that tsunami on the beach.


my hero. :roll:

jason's right. have some respect.

s.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

sebastian said:


> The shock was so powerful that it effected the earth's rotation, and the waves went as far as africa.


Could any of the math/ science geniuses here explain this one in laymen's terms? I heard it on the news and thought, holy $%&#.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

I don't know, it's just so surreal. I mean waves, water, they're such benign forces in ones experience. Only in the occasional drowning or capsizing does the sea display such malice. But the land is the land and the sea is the sea, why did it trespass on our territory with such enormity? What the hell am I talking about anyway? It's just waves man, waves. Those things you play in when on holiday, how did they kill over 100,000 people in the space of a few hours?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

It's true...and when you look at those videos, it doesn't even seem all that horrible. I mean, certainly, it looks deadly...but not on the scale of 100,000 people!

And yes, the whole "Earth getting knocked off it's axis" thing was a little scary. It's like: "Tonight in the news: Giant Tsunami hits Asian nations! In other news, the Earth is now spiralling out into the nether regions of space, so it's suggested everyone dress warm tomorrow."

But i think, since there have been a few earth quakes of this magnitude before and the planet is still spinning, we should be all right.

s.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

> I don't know, it's just so surreal. I mean waves, water, they're such benign forces in ones experience. Only in the occasional drowning or capsizing does the sea display such malice. But the land is the land and the sea is the sea, why did it trespass on our territory with such enormity?


Great point Sebastian... That's what's so surreal about it, a seemingly benign force such as the ocean totally ripped us apart without care. Nature is supposed to be good, not a viscious killing machine. And it's even like, in those videos, people are _confused_, because I think of the unexpectancy and surreal nature of such an event.... I mean, looking up and seeing an asteroid in the sky coming for you, that's one thing... But the entire ocean coming to eat you up on a peaceful, sunny beach? Totally unbelievable.



> In other news, the Earth is now spiralling out into the nether regions of space, so it's suggested everyone dress warm tomorrow."


 LOL :lol:



> You would think with movies like Deep Impact people would know to get on their motor bikes like Frodo did and find the highest point. But not everybody is Frodo.


LOL :lol:



> Jason, I cant watch your video's due to technical reasons, but I saw footage from the tidal wave washing away 1000's of people from the beach. It was horrifying to watch.


Wendy, I too watched some of those videos where hundreds were simply gone in a mere instant... The crazy thing about those is that the waves don't look THAT big, and it's surprising (like in one of the videos above) that it kills everything it hits so immediately... You'd think it would blast them, but not kill. I don't know. Even so, those shots didn't affect me as much as the one where (seemingly) you get a closeup of (what I thought was) a father and a younger male holding onto him, as the father struggles and holds onto something, and then it breaks, and they both go down. After watching that one I balled for about 10 minutes last night, it's just too heartbreaking. Absurd.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Sorry Jason, that first quote was mine,  .

I was in Thailand last July. Although I was on the west coast, seeing those images certainly brought back memories. That shot of the beach with all those mangled bodies on it, that looked so much like some of the beaches I'd visited. To imagine such a paradisal beach transformed so suddenly and horrifically, it just beggers belief. 
It really is hell in paradise, that's what makes it so surreal somehow. 
I know it's a terrible tragedy, but I'm still in awe somehow at the might of the thing. 
Wars are so pointless and depressing that I can't even be bothered to think about them at all. But this is something else, I know it sounds sick and morbid but it fascinates me somehow. In the light of our current war torn world, I'd come to believe that the most horrific humitarian distasters were always caused by humans themselves. But this kind of puts us in our place. It animates this planet somehow, which has been cast off as an immaterial backgorund to our human squablings, in the face of WOMD and evil dictators. But when you try and picture these two billion tonne pieces of rock rubbing against eachother hundreds of miles below the earths surface, totally oblivious to the human devastation they'd cause, you just..... :roll: ???


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

all these people in this video are laughing, not knowing that they are about to die.

http://www.ogrish.com/archives/2004/dec ... coming.wmv


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

"The sea is an angry bitch." - anonymous

Sebastian, to answer your geology/physics/math question. What happened was that with the tsunami, so much of the earth's mass was accelerating towards the Earth's center all at once, that it sped up the earth's rotation by a few milliseconds or something. The earth's plates also shifted in a manner where more of the earth's mass is now nearer the center of the earth. Given these two variables and Kepler's laws of universal gravitation, the earth's axis tilted an inch or so and our rotation sped up a fraction. Stuff like this is happening all the time, but not so much in one instant. Apparently, every now and then they have to add leap milliseconds to the earth's rotation to keep the day 24 hours long on a yearly basis.

From what I've read, it shouldn't have any real effect on our orbit or anything.

It's still taking time for some of this to sink in. This is one of the greatest natural disaster's in history. It's basically nature's world war.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Axel19 said:


> Sorry Jason, that first quote was mine,  .
> 
> I was in Thailand last July. Although I was on the west coast, seeing those images certainly brought back memories. That shot of the beach with all those mangled bodies on it, that looked so much like some of the beaches I'd visited. To imagine such a paradisal beach transformed so suddenly and horrifically, it just beggers belief.
> It really is hell in paradise, that's what makes it so surreal somehow.
> I know it's a terrible tragedy, but I'm still in awe somehow at the might of the thing.


I was in Patong beach and those other two beaches on Phuket last year. I also was on Koh Lanta (whose video won't play for some reason). While i can see how some of the places on Phuket might have been able to withstand the tides a bit, I can only imagine what happened to Lanta and those other small islands out there. They would've been totally washed away. Even Koh Phi-Phi got hit i think. That cool bar that i love on there is probably gone now.

I remember sitting out on Lanta staring across the sea smoking thai weed (nowhere near as potent as the stuff you'll get in BC...which is good. Just enough to get you dreamy...in a good way). Looking up at the clouds play out their scenes together, and musing on how peaceful it all was there. I wonder what happened to those very cool locals i met on Lanta and on Phi Phi island. 

s.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

Little crocodile - Imagine a bowl of water. If you get the water it holds to slosh around enough, you begin to create movement of the bowl itself. 
In the case of the recent tsunamis........a significant pulse of energy radiated out in all directions from the epicenter of the quake. Sort of like dropping a rock into the bowl of water. While the water itself might not appear to move much, and in fact doesn't, the energy associated with the drop of the rock impacts the entire system. As this energy approaches the edge of the bucket, or in this case the shallower water near land, the energy wave has nowhere to go but up.

The same general mechanism holds true with tidal variations. The ocean moves up and down (to a lesser degree, so does the land). The energy source in that case is the moon. However, phases and location of the moon are already built into the earths movement. The big earthquake, and more importantly the energy waves moving through the oceans, were not.

In a bit of (very) good news - finally found out this morning that my cousin Mike was in Djakarta at the time, rather than on a beach somewhere. He only experienced the amazing movements of a relatively closeby 9.0 earthquake.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Axel,

Sorry, I didn't mean to misquote you on that one... And your second post there, excellent... You are very bright, and your detailed thoughts on it all really resonate with me, and I agree on almost all points... Great posts.

Pure_Narcotic, just watched that one... My heart beats ferociously watching it... It seems like that is the natural stage of things in these experiences:

step 1) Novelty
step 2) Confusion
step 3) Utter terror

It's just so surreal I think because it's something we've only seen in movies... It's not fathomable. Well, that's not a very profound thought there... Axel's definition on the surreal aspects are much better.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm also listening to Coldplay's "Parachutes" right now... and it's on track 5, the infamous "Yellow", which I'm sure you've all heard...

The most memorable and popular lyric in the song, repeated over and over:

"Look at the stars, oh how they shine for you."

How about...

"Look at that waaaave, and hoooow it cooomes foooor yoooou."

I'm making light of the situation obviously but it's that type of worldview, perspective, whatever... that benignity of "nature"; stars, ocean, etc; that we are so used to...

But hey, Mr. Coldplay singer... If that star just so happens to, he'll come crashing down and burn our asses in a heartbeat.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

80,000+

Just keeps growing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

Jason, I read in the paper this morning that there have been signs there was a wave coming up, but for financial reasons (tourism)
it was chosen not to alarm the countries. Do you know any more about this?


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Well thanks a bunch Jason, that's just about the nicest thing anyone's said about me in a while. You're posts were just as poetic IMHO. But this is something I feel passionately about. 
Gimpy I actually meant I was on the east coast of Thailand, which was of course safe from this disaster. However I know what Thai beaches are like, beautiful. Yes they've become touristy, but unsurprisingly so. The Thai people sre so friendly too, so godamn hardworking, and willing to help. I'm not saying that any other nation would be more deserving of such a disaster. 
I know what you mean about cool bars on beaches as well, just being destroyed.
Being a backpackers haven, I think it's safe to say that someone from just about every Asian, European and American country was killed by this disaster. You get people from all over in that place, lot's of Israelis too. 
Anyway Indonesia is the worst hit place of all. All those horrible pictures of dead people on beaches are from Thailand, whose damage was minimal compared to that of Indonesia and Sri Lanka. Thailand's images were horrific enough, I'm not sure I want to see the images from elsewhere. 
This is the worst picture I've seen so far...

http://www.ogrish.com/archives/2004/dec ... ermath.jpg

I heard this story of this man who tried to hold on to his six month old child as the retreating tide pulled on him. The outcome was as you'd expect, he survived, his son did not. 
I really don't know what it is with this disaster that has struck me so much. I guess it's the nature of the deaths. Apparently the people were just dragged out to sea where they drowned. Just the thought of being taken somewhere perilous and devoid of life, totally against your will, by a force that can not be reasoned with. 
Like I said before, images of war don't affect me anymore, cos' I think I'd totally lose faith in humanity if I let them, I just can't be bothered to think about it. But this is just such a poetic disaster, one can not help but be transfixed by it. It's everything a biblical event should be (sounds like I'm trying to sell a movie plot or something), devastating, beautiful, powerful, unexpected, confusing and very tragic.
People were killed in Kenya and Tanzania by this thing!!!

Also anyone know I legit' charity I can donate to (and no I'm not publicly announcing my chairty to gain favour amongst my fellow dpers.....oh heck I'm too paranoid)?[/url]


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

thanks sc! and how did this cause the axis of the earth to shift? Like flicking a top with your finger?

axel, you could donate money/ clothing to a local Buddhist center is there is one near you, or ask them what charity they recommend. I personally don't trust the Red Cross after 9/11 when they decided to pocket $500 million for "administrative costs."


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Who is Coldplay?

Chris Martin could never think of anything so deep, JasonFar. He tries to, though, by taking hum-drum lyrics and then adding a line about "science and progress" or inserting a heavy word like "politick."

Still love the Coldplay, though.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

http://www.unicef.org/index3.html

https://secure.ga3.org/02/asia_earthqua ... qt04_yahoo

http://www.networkforgood.org/topics/in ... pgn=HMPCRS

https://www.americaresfoundation.net/do ... ief%20Fund

Here are some links for donations on the frontpage of Yahoo, Axel.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

Jason Far, and Sebastian to a lesser extent,

POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Yours Truly,

Zig

PS: Pee Poop Fart Crap Ass


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ziggo...

nevermind. :?

j far, sebastian and others, i read a few comments in this thread about how the waves look small on camera, and it doenst seem like it could really hurt you. you guys prolly already have thought about this but let me give you an image to chew on.

its not just a wall of water. its a wall of water with 10 bazillion tons of water pushing that first wall, and not just pushing you at 35 miles an hour or more, but slamming you against rooted objects, homes, not to mention the corrugated iron roofs that slice you in half and decapitate you and there is nothing you can do to protect yourself from it. youre simply f#cked. the current is so strong it rips your clothes and skin right off your body. i dunno if any of you have floated around in high surf, but when waves slam into the beach it picks up tons of sand, and floating around in that is NOT FUN. its literally like liquid sandpaper and it gets in your eyes, your nose, your ears your anus. EVERYWHERE. so you cant see that cracked tree branch thats about to impale you. and if you could.. the water is so cloudy that you cant see the debris thats about to take off your legs at the knees. i appoligise for being so graphic.. but i never take sh1t like this for granted. i try to put myself in their place. and i cant imagine the terror. its just unbelievable. it freaks me out because i live not 50 feet from the ocean.. i can look right outside and see the beach that looks exactly like the beaches there. beaches that were packed with the tanning bodies of happy tourists sipping maitais, now littered with their entangled bloated corpses. its horrific. what a horrible way to die.

whats even more horrific is the lack of media coverage this is getting. faux news has all but completely blown it off. thank god for cnn, but im sure in a day or so it will be long forgotten and well be back to wasting air time on debates about how fat micheal moore is.

ive been having a hard time sleeping since i live basically right on the beach. the waves that crash during the night that used to be comforting are now terrifying for me. high tide comes in at midnight and the sound it makes is frightening for lack of a better word. my heart jumps with every roar and crash. its gonna take me a while to get over this. :?

lets all try to appreciate what we have. that the air we breathe is without the pungent scent of death, that we can take a bath and drink clean water. what little these people had to begin with is gone. we have ALOT to be thankful for. above all our lives.. no matter how tortured they are.

this is how strong it is.. it doesnt discriminate, and it doesnt matter how well built your house is. many of their homes are made from brick.. reduced to rubble by the awesome power of nature. (ps.. these were the LEAST disturbing photos i could find) :? 








































you see that ^ coming at you, dont run.. bend over and kiss your ass goodbye.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

This is such an unbelievably sad disaster.It really is almost too much to
grasp.
Australians have been asked to wear a black arm band tomorrow night(NY's eve) as sign of respect.
Naturally it's a big fire works night so whilst we are celebrating we don't want to forget those who have died and those who are suffering.People will be out on the streets collecting for the relief fund.

The wave is an underwater wave who's effects are not apparent until it reaches the shore.

I heard one guy talking about his son and daughter in law who we out snorkling at Phuket when the tsunami hit.They were completely unaware of anything until they looked up onto the beach because they heard people screaming.

Apparently the last tsunami that occurred in the Indian ocean was in 1883.They are more common in the pacific ocean.
This is most likely why none of the countries had an early warning system.
They are going to put one in place now,I think in India.

Indonesia has been having earthquakes for some time.
I recall being in Bali a few years ago when one hit in Sumatra.
I was by the pool and turned around because I thought one of those large earth moving trucks had driven behind me where they were doing some renovations.
Later,I saw on the news where a bunch of surfers camped at the beach had been picked up in their tents and thrown into trees.

Ache in northern Indonesia being the closest to the epicentre had nine after shocks.

Some of the main charities here are:
OXFAM,world vision,red cross,unicef.
They were explaining today which particular job each of these charities concentrate on.
93% of money donated to the red cross goes to where it's needed.Other charities are similar.
It's a myth that over half is eaten up in admin fees.

Cheers Shelly


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

I choose not to be empathetic when my empathy is not needed. If I were to shed a tear, it would not help a thing. I know noone personally affected in this disaster, therefore I do not need to 'look sad for god' because it makes no sense and god does not exist. I might relate a farflung disaster such as this one to us all collectively crying over to some war a thousand years past that noone has heard of. They are no more or less human. I totally understand the need to discuss this topic, and I fully understand why many of you care so deeply (futile) but for many of you to write me off so blatantly is childish.

Seriously, just keep your silly little opinions of me to yourself or just gossip to each other on PMs. I'm saying this for your sake because obviously i'm sensitive to the fact that I would like to speak my mind.

:x


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

I choose not to be empathetic when my empathy is not needed. If I were to shed a tear, it would not help a thing. I know noone personally affected in this disaster, therefore I do not need to 'look sad for god' because it makes no sense and god does not exist. I might relate a farflung disaster such as this one to us all collectively crying over to some war a thousand years past that noone has heard of. They are no more or less human. I totally understand the need to discuss this topic, and I fully understand why many of you care so deeply (futile) but for many of you to write me off so blatantly is childish.

Seriously, just keep your silly little opinions of me to yourself or just gossip to each other on PMs. I'm saying this for your sake because obviously i'm sensitive to the fact that I would like to speak my mind.

:x


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

I choose not to be empathetic when my empathy is not needed. If I were to shed a tear, it would not help a thing. I know noone personally affected in this disaster, therefore I do not need to 'look sad for god' because it makes no sense and god does not exist. I might relate a farflung disaster such as this one to us all collectively crying over to some war a thousand years past that noone has heard of. They are no more or less human. I totally understand the need to discuss this topic, and I fully understand why many of you care so deeply (futile) but for many of you to write me off so blatantly is childish.

Seriously, just keep your silly little opinions of me to yourself or just gossip to each other on PMs. I'm saying this for your sake because obviously i'm sensitive to the fact that I would like to speak my mind.

:x


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I have just found out that my ex sister-in-law is missing in Phuket. Her parents were on tv this morning. To relate what is on tv to someone you know is indescribable.

Ziggo, I have always felt annoyed by what has become known as 'The Princess Diana syndrome'. Us Brits we are the worst offenders. We love to wallow in the collective pity, until it is brought home to you, that someone you know or love may actually be affected.

I don't for one minute condemn you for not feeling upset at the images on tv, that is who you are. I relate to the futile feeling also, especially as it is so far away. I don't think it makes you a bad person, but dude, you occasionally forget that your utterly honest approach may offend. 
Not trying to take away your right to free speech and all that, just that free speech means respecting other people's opinions too, which includes not upsetting them unnecessarily. Personally, I am not upset by what you say, a bit annoyed at the lack of respect to us on the board maybe.

Hope you understand what I'm trying to say, don't want to piss you off, just this one was a bit close to the bone for me.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Agreed G-funk. Ziggo I understand your viewpoint. It is one I used to accept myself. That when you're not personally affected by something, it's furile to care about it, or that you propbably don't even crae that much anyway. However I've decided to give as much care to these issues as I can be bothered with, to just do the best I can, within the constraints of my selfish nature. This disaster has captured me though, for a number of reasons. I'd be lying if I was to say that I was _deeply traumatised_ by the event. But I think we should do our apathetic best, even if that only involves giving a tenner to charity or whatever.
I remember how I was when I was young, fourteen or fifteen. I'd actually feel guilty if I learnt about someone in peril and didn't do something about it, be it pray or help them directly in some way. This may sound absurd in our society where feeling any form of guilt is totally unacceptable. But I tell you it was a good way to live I think, doing little things to help people all the time. It was way better than this isolationist bullshit life I'm living right now. I'm gonna' try and not let this dog eat dog world grind me down into absolute selfishness. 
Also if you argue that people only donate to charity to make themslves feel better, then I say that this is a very fortunate coincidence. Forget the motives, just donate....if you want to.
Oh and G-funk, my thoughts go out to your ex sister and law and her family.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Thank you x


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

this whole thing is awful.....seeing the pictures of bodies on beaches...the amount of damage and lifes taken by what has to be one of the worst natural disasters......i dont know who to feel for most the poor sods who have lost there lifes or the ones left in all the devastation.....what a horrible way to die.......all those people been pulled off into the sea its really terrible.....

g funk i hope there is some good news on your ex sister in law.....her family must be going through hell


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

Yea i think the death toll will rise well above 150 thousand Since the numbers add up so fast and the numbers of missing people and the death toll is 120 thousand dead now and the surface to cover is alot, and people are trapped under the debris. I predict it to be well over the 150 thousand mark by the first week of january. I saw the video and the tsunami did not seem to be so big and fast. I think they stated it was moving at approximately 500 miles per hour and standed 30 feet high. 30 feet high doesnt seem so high though. I dont know its wierd, Everything happens for a reason. This could be a warning for disasters ahead.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

ZiggomatiX said:


> I choose not to be empathetic when my empathy is not needed. If I were to shed a tear, it would not help a thing.


I think the way the news is presented on TV is designed to make you not feel a thing. It's presented as entertainment. Even all the horrible images they flash of the victims, it's for shock value. Very rarely do they give the shocking images a name or a personal story, or talk about the issues in depth. There will be a few specials about those affected by the tsunami-- especially the white tourists-- but it won't go much farther.

Yesterday a local news station was advertising a "recap" of the year's events that will happen, I guess, sometimes during tomorrow's news. They were showing a flash montage of images from news stories of the past year-- Bush winning the election, Kerry giving a speech, smiling celebrities-- and interspersed in between the pictures were photos of the prisoner torture abuse scandal in Iraq. It was so inappropriate. They were treating it like MTV. It really blew my mind. Those were real people in those pictures, and to scatter them in with celebs and Bush was freaky and gross IMO.


----------



## grandma-stole-my-wheels (Nov 17, 2004)

As a person, who actually knows, people from around, 
where that tsunami hit, including a cousin who is in Thailand....

I think your comments (JASON! (hint!), just make it 'self-evident' how much of an, immature 'twat', you probably are. I'm sure or at least I surely hope, you don't mean what your writing.

You don't watch videos like that, just for an entertainment, if you've got any morals, its not the reason
How about...



> "Look at that waaaave, and hoooow it cooomes foooor yoooou"


What 1 likeable?, quality about yourself, is that projecting, have a think why its not ok to write something, that and not have people, take offense jerk. .....

Fancy, saying things like that, about something 'real', right now.
I can't help but think after that -chat- conversation as well, that your maybe, just some kind of child- man.

You make it out, when you go, throwing/sparking confrontation around, in the chat room, creating (negative feelings),

that people like me, are 'a' pain right? by trying to win friends,
Then you'll, just as deny, when you sit back, that your not getting some 'sad' demented, pleasure from it.

I think i've come' across your type before, man, its a shame, that you perhaps don't just, 'wise up, before you end up getting hurt yourself'...

It Was  actually, 'Me', who was the problem then, according to you..... you didn't just start being a pain. Thanks once again, for 'making me apparently' look like a bad guy, and placing upon me, negative feelings, in that chat room, Jason.

Its real man!, i'm trying to contact people, from the region where that happened, could you not have some 'appropriation' skills perhaps...?

Cripto.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I agree, LC. The major American networks are totally sensationalistic. I think it was ABC last night that had on a Tsunami special, complete with cheezy piano music which was obviously supposed to elicit our sympathy. I mean, i don't know...sometimes i wonder if i'm just too critical of TV, but it really does seem offensive to me. It's like they've totally lost their way or something. I can only imagine what FOX network has on it's news. There'll be a Tsunami movie of the week coming soon i'm sure, starring a bunch of strong, handsome white guys helping out the hapless natives. :roll:

I don't want to shamelessly promote my own country's national television service or anything, but the CBC in canada is quite tasteful in it's depiction of these things.

s.


----------



## grandma-stole-my-wheels (Nov 17, 2004)

It may seem ok, to make jokes about stuff, when your not affected, but,
please show some appropriate mindedness, to the people who 
are.

I have to say that to you, -Jason- mainly, that I am actually 'geniunely' 
jason-'faaaaar' away, from feeling any kind of bond/connection to you right now.

Cripto.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

If you know people personally who are involved in such a a dynamic catastrophe or not,you would have to be completely self centred not to have any sympathy.
I don't believe in a God(??),what's God got to do with caring?

This tsunami is sad,so sad for those innocent people who died,so sad for the those who lost their loved ones.
Sad for the people left behind to struggle and rebuild their lives,fighting disease hunger and poverty.
If everybody only cared about themseves or their own in this world we wouldn't have any charity groups.
Personally I find chairty to be one fine quality that Christianity teaches.

When I saw the Bali bombing on TV I cried every day for days.
I still can't watch TV reports on 9/11 without tears in my eyes.
I'm not suggesting we all cry,that's not the point.
The point is to allow our hearts to feel.

Sometimes it's healthy and human for us to step away from our own self obsessions and try to imagine another's pain.

I know that I'm preaching to the converted here.
Apart from one seemingly very young guy who appears to have a touch of foot in mouth disease.Name starts with a Z :roll:

So now that we have all watched it on TV or elsewhere why not give a few dollars to one of the charities.

Grandma I realise it seems more real when you know people who live in the area.
My daughter was in NY during 9/11.
I was lucky enough to get through by phone(it was 1 am here) as she told me that she,a friend and a little dog she was baby sitting were about to head out into the streets and run.
I didn't hear from her again for over 24hrs.I sat glued to the TV set,hoping to catch sight of her,silly maybe but I was so worried.

I don't think Jason meant any harm.
I don't know Jason but you seem like a caring person just like the rest of us here.

Psychologists here are encouraging people to discuss their feelings about the tsunami.
Perhaps seeing it helps put the magnitude into perspcetive for us.
It's the nature of TV networks to flog bad news.
I would still rather know than not know.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Shelly said:


> I still can't watch TV reports on 9/11 without tears in my eyes.
> .


i used to stay up drinking wine and watching compiled video footage of these attacks, crying my eyes out. i'm not sure why i did it. I was so obsessed with this tragedy for almost a year.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Sebastian, 'obsession with tragedy' I here yah'.
I remember when I was twelve and saw that movie 'Alive'. I didn't stop thinking about it for weeks. I totally withdrew into myself, and that 'Ave Maria' song was playing over and over in my mind.
I think lots of people were obsessed with 9/11. In fact I'd go so far as to say that it could have been a significant trigger for my first breakdown (I hate that word), even though I'm a uk resident with no relatives in NY.

Last year there was an earthquake in Bam, Iran. My father is from Iran, my uncle in law, who lives in London had his _entire_ family wiped out in that quake. 
Needless to say my dad and uncle in law organised a concert to raise money for the victims. It was staged in london and two other places. I heped out at the London gig. It was a bit of a disappoting turn out. I was at the door collecting tickets. I stayed there while the concert played, trying to persuade passers by to by tickets, or simply donate. No one did. It felt kinda' desperate. I didn't really blame them for their indifference
I am by no means jumping on the sympathy bandwagon here, just reciting some of my expereiences.

I think this tsunami could be another tragedy that I will become obsessed with.


----------



## grandma-stole-my-wheels (Nov 17, 2004)

Is your name .... Jasonfar? because you areso ... 'faaaaar' away, from having any suitable sympathy/or correct, appopriation skills?, if so, don't worry its all forgiven.

I've got it!!! I've figured out, that if you actually, change your name to Jason'close', which I suggest that you do, as a self-experiment,

You will bond with others more, stop offending so many, different people, and most of all, (relief! sigh), you will no longer, be a jerk or insincere anymore, so you'll have become a 'nice' guy.

then we'll all be able to talk freely again! without people getting hurt. Amen!.

By the way! I'm sure, this is just a '-+' magnet problem with your brain. You just need polarising.
I am sure, its not entirely your fault.

PS - Worst Wishes! - Boo!
Cripto.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

> very young guy who appears to have a touch of foot in mouth disease.Name starts with a Z


What is with this moral vendetta you are on Shelly? I represent what I believe to be a very logical ideology.

You are the type of person who has black and white boundaries as to what can or cannot be made light of. Humor is generally made to lessen the hopeless capacities of tragedy. There was a South Park episode dealing with how society had to wait 25 years before HIV/AIDS was finally funny. I'm not waiting 25 years...i'm ready now. This is an assumption, but i think its safe to say that you are a hypocrite.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

If I were you Ziggo I would listen to Grandma's advice:



> It may seem ok, to make jokes about stuff, when your not affected, but, please show some appropriate mindedness, to the people who are.


Ofcourse that is a bit of a stupid thing to say, because Grandma IS you.
But we all already know that.

Have fun with it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

What was that supposed to mean?


----------



## grandma-stole-my-wheels (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi there !

I'm just a guy from the UK, who has suffered with dp/dr for a long time,

Since being, here, and (I guess maybe ? because of my strange nickname I just randomly chose), i've been accused of being about four different people.

I've been told people think i'm like someone called 'ghosts'?, - Now this one gets me the most, because I think that person is actually a girl, and i'm not.

Also this 'Ziggomattix' person is another one too. I wouldn't be saying what he was saying earlier in this post, I assure you.

Its kind of annoying, because I can't actually get help, because I keep getting told i'm somebody else. Which stops me from fully expressing myself. (again, thanks for that!)

The only reason, I posted about Jasonfar, is because that the first 2 times, I was in the chatroom here...

I don't think I can actually recall, feeling more repulsion, towards a person, 'jokes about 'tsunamis', 'tranquiler' withdrawal - doesn't exist- just me mentally ill etc., than I think I have felt, for quite a long time.

I mean, have you ever thought about just sending a bruise, to someone who has just broken their legs, through the post? (Just not occured to you yet?)

Meanwhile, I only just got here, and keep getting told, by other people, that i'm a moron, etc.

I'm thinkin' maybe' that help, don't particularly come round here very often, right now.

This place is actually turning out to just be more like a 'beatnik - cult' for me, i'm afraid, in some ways. Don't insult the master lol etc..

And no!, for the last sodding, time, if it means changing my name, i'm not ghost, or Ziggomattix (That name sucks!).

Now, will someone just stop me, from LoSinG my mind?

Cripto.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey Grandma,

Stop it will you? God you're going overboard.

I don't think there was anything wrong with this post. I think watching the videos themselves only added to the experience of the outside observer... I guess, in my case, they allowed me to feel some of the experience, the terror, madness, and sadness, opposed to just reading death counts... In that way, it has allowed a certain perception on not only the whole tragedy over there but a certain kind of realization of Humanity all together...

Grandma, I'm sorry I offended you so much in that chat. I don't doubt that I can come off as insincere and even "hostile" when I'm questioning (which can be seen as attacking, especially if repeatedly questioning or countering) theories and ideas. But to make sure I had a chat with Falling_Free and asked him what he thought of the chat, and he didn't understand why you were feeling so deeply insulted and angry either. I'll take the blame that I wasn't sincere or understanding in my manic part of devils advocate, but you surely must take a look at yourself and realize that you too were on the sensitive, overreacting side, as I was only dealing with your ideas in the first place, not you.

Anyway I'm sorry. Hopefully you can forgive me and put it past both of us. I'll make sure never to chat with you about philosophy or ideas again (and that's not an insult, I'd just like to avoid this in the future).


----------



## grandma-stole-my-wheels (Nov 17, 2004)

Going 'overboard'? You'd push poor Grandma' off the ship too?

You could make someone emotionally melt, man.
With your spin words 'Devil Advocate', 'realisation of humanity???',
don't you think you took a tonic, of too much pseudo-intellectual.

Ever thought about becoming a dictator? -Phhhew!-
I'll be your punchbag!!!!

I couldn't give a D&mn about Falling_Free, or taking sides, I ain't playing a game, to take a side in the first place, what bothers me is the fact, that you like, grinning when you see someone down.



> "You say how are you,? good luck, but you don't mean it" - Bob Dylan.


I can't talk about philsophy or 'ideas' either from now on, 
because you swore at me, and purposely tried to be rude to me, either, geez ain't that so bad for you...

thanks for taking away my rights, and revoking that too....

Can I 'forgive you?' .... , I never broke up with you.
I didn't react/overreact, I was just telling it like it is.

"Its just that your sports car, is parked, on my dog,
is it too much, to ask for it to be moved? - ( a metaphor for you current type of persona )."

I don't put turds on the weather map, 
to try and fake the weather, 
heather!

Do I forgive you? DO you forgive me? wwhhaat ? Do I know you well, enough for this? to be insulted within 2 minutes of being in a chatroom was great thanks! (Is this what you'd like?)

You have chose to decide, that I have 'somehow' fallen, out with you. (also?) man your hard work!)

(black & white boy!!!) Add some colours......m aybe y ou ll have a brighter day!),

Geez!, I didn't do anything, I just don't like being sworn at, and told i'm a fruitcake? Have you just forgetten, must i forget? Here's my wallet..... let me shake your hand for taking it.

Are you some kind of 'argument' ..... huriccane? lol.

I don't, argue with ...anyone......... (I take it easy, i'm a breeze, haven't 1nce, had a problem with anyone, i've met around here before, can you not realise, that your a pinball confrontation machine!....) - ( another metaphor)

Cripto.
(PS - If you don't doubt, that you come off as being insincere...... ever thought about 'changing', so that I can just chill, and get to enjoy myself and talk? without putting up with your confrontational nature, and then worse still because of your nature, get told i'm a bad person, or told something negative! with people who gang up with you?.........)

(PS- I bet someone similar, to JAsonfar, who uses 'at the end of the day' phrases etc., responds by saying 'dont you think you are also being confrontational.... (thanks mum!) You've changed me Jason, lol.

I'm just saying internet or not, its important to be a nice person, 'treat people like you treat yourself', if you dont agree with, my philosphies, just don't be deliberitaelly rude, man. Its called tolerance.

and thanks! I'll be as 'fine' as drinking wine.

Cripto.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Have to say, Grandma, that you're not exactly 'chilling' with your words either. I don't think Jason meant it in that way, I really don't. Your posts are quite enigmatic/pseudo intellectual/ 'cripto' themselves. No offence

I'm forever the pacifist but get me on a bad day, like today, and I'll at least speak my mind.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

can we not have a huge brawl of egos here please, we should be helping each other not critising each other. :roll:


----------



## grandma-stole-my-wheels (Nov 17, 2004)

enigmatic thanks! For me thats a positive thing? Why would I take offence, except when a policeman,
catches an innocent man, and then eats his fat dinner like he's a proud statesman.

You evidently suck! also (right hand man!), but worse still Jason! will 'looooooooooove' your reply, and will continue, to grin, about having been a stirrer.

But then again', you get a room of 10 people, luck dictates, 7.10 might be 
nasty pieces of work... or worse still, just minions.

Minions, are the weakest.

Cripto.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

I just want to chime in here on a few things. Grandma is not Ghost. I know grandma, have talked to him on the phone and he is not Ghost. So all of the accusations can stop..

I am going to be brutally honest here and you can crucify me if you wish because I probably sound like a sicko...Anyhow, I am actually getting a rush out of all of this. I, like, ziggo, can find very little empathy out of all of this, so I tune in to the newschannels, watche the videos, read the death count and feel somewhat of a rush through all of it. Deep down inside I feel sorry for the victims and their families, but having no connections to the people or places involved, I am just numb. After seeing so much shit like 9/11, young soldiers dieing in Iraq, the oklahoma city bombings, columbine...how would you expect us to feel anything after experiencing those events?

This almost feels like that "action movie" or "video game" rush you get. I mean it is basically a smaller scale version of movies like "deep impact" or "the day after tomorrow." When you see those movies you get a rush because the waves coming down highways, tearing cars apart, flooding everything in sight...it just looks cool. I guess that is how I feel now. Not that my feelings are significant, but I am not a rare animal and I am sure others feel this way too and are not admitting it.

I get a rush from these kind of things. I got a rush from the other disastesr I listed above. THis may be desensitivity or I may ba some kind a ow wackjob. Who knows!?!?


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

I just wanted to add that I can relate to what Pure Narcotic is talking about, and I was (selflishly) relieved to know I'm not the only one having these feelings since I feel quilty about them. But I don't think it's necessary to rub these things in people's faces at a catastrophy like this. Even if I feel numb, other's don't.


----------



## grandma-stole-my-wheels (Nov 17, 2004)

I'd just like to say, i'm not a bad guy....

I'm not trying to draw people into an argument, although that 1 guy, seemed to dislike me, on behalf of his Jason, maybe i'm just a loser, thanks for being similar to Jason, as he would like, and making me feel low! cheers! I hope your glad with what you've done to me....

I just hate 'people that talk behind other peoples backs', its so average joe.

Or delibaretely say, things that aren't true, then get pleasure, 
about it, somewhere else. (I'm not saying I know for sure, your 
like that yet Jason!)

But after this, and the negativity I have recieved despite being ok, maybe its better to just roll with it, and hope that these types of people, just have, their commupence.

Which thankfully, I hope sometimes happens.

God, wouldn't it be cool, if live was fair.

Cripto.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Cripto, when I said "I don't doubt my insincerity", I meant it... Even if I think you're making a monster out of me, you are right about a lot of things. If a "part" of me is a monster, and that monster was, to you, dismissive, insincere, and condenscending the other night, I apologize... If anything it was out of my own ignorance and stress at the time, rather than any motive to actually insult or demean you.


----------



## grandma-stole-my-wheels (Nov 17, 2004)

Shall we make up man?....

Maybe your just an, aries, come on, lets dig it.

Hug !!! Jason.

Maybe your just interesting?

I'll make up with you, so long as I can talk philosophy still. Grandma ain't settling without her full 'free' speech still !lol.

Didn't you know i'm Socrates?

You got a direct problem, with Grandma, you confront her! Sucker.

Cripto.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I wasn't referring to your private argument the other day, grandma, simply stating that the tsunami stuff wasn't that offensive. Apologies for getting involved. you needn't threaten me. im no threat


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Stop editing your posts post posting so that they refer to posts posted after your post


----------



## grandma-stole-my-wheels (Nov 17, 2004)

Sorry!!

Alright guys, its on my watch, i'm sorry.

I feel corrupt with you Gfunk, and i'm sorry, this new medication has
made, me conformist though, so I will no longer be weird!

Cos' now I like stamps.

Does anyone want to eat a kebab?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

grandma-stole-my-wheels said:


> Maybe your just an, aries, come on, lets dig it.
> I'll make up with you, so long as I can talk philosophy still.
> Didn't you know i'm Socrates?


Philosophy and Astrology eh......

Grandma, you are an istigator, whether you know it or not. You accidentally instigate things. The comment above, is an instigation...not dissimilar to the tactics you use. ADMIT IT! :shock:


----------



## grandma-stole-my-wheels (Nov 17, 2004)

I don't use tactics, man, I ain't in a game....

I trust you mean 'instigator', in a positive sense?

ie. "Help move forward!"

Not meaning 'provoke', or cause negativity, 
cause that, ain't me, or at least if you think that, then,
I would like to know why. So I too, at the same time, as Jason, can change into a better person !! (Sob!)

Did you know that someone thought I was you, earlier? Do u instigate stuff too? (sob!)

Cripto.

Accidently Instigate? Does that mean I push old ladies over?, and then they happen's, to find a purse full of gold? Mhhhhm. Its on my watch guys.

Neat!
I'm a enigmatic! Woohoo!


----------

